# best place to buy parts for a ka24e rebuild



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

So I'm going to rebuild my ka. I've been looking around for parts. ALOT. But i want to leave no stone unturned. Please post any ideas you have about where to get parts. Pistons, rods, rings, arp hardware.


----------

